# Deep Cut Orchid Show (2/11 - 2/14)



## eOrchids (Feb 6, 2016)

At the same time Paph Forum is occurring in Washington DC, Deep Cut Orchid Society will be hosting a show of their own in NJ.

Where: Dearborn Market
Address: 2170 Rt 35 south, Holmdel, NJ 07733

Dearborn Market
Ecuagenera
Fair Orchids
Main Street Orchids
Silva Orchids
Stony Brook Orchids
Waldor Orchids
Little Brook Orchids
J&L Orchids
Ten Shin Orchids

Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 6, 2016)

Paph forum is only on 2/13. So go to the show 11, 12 or 14th.


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2016)

NYEric- Its my turn to buy lunch. You'll have to take rain check. Can't make this one.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2016)

No problem, thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2016)

Going to be interesting tomorrow w/ 0F temps!!!


----------



## Hien (Feb 12, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Going to be interesting tomorrow w/ 0F temps!!!


 That is exactly what I think too,
step 1: buy a plant
step 2: walk to your car with the plant in hand, the plant turn to mush 
step 3: walk back to the show
step 4: buy another plant
step 5: repeat all the steps again and again the whole day :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm going early, with a big insulated box!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a big insulated box if you need 

Though with 40mph gusts either the box might get blown out of your hands, or the car off the road 

Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 14, 2016)

I did go yesterday, was very windy going up and back but lots of people at the show. Saw Main Street mike there who'd sold most of his plants already. 

Took a few pics of unusual or outstanding flowers.




































I did buy a phrag ice princess originally from toz, through the piping rock/fair orchids sales table. Most other phrags had been sold elsewhere


----------



## Hien (Feb 14, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> I did go yesterday, was very windy going up and back but lots of people at the show. Saw Main Street mike there who'd sold most of his plants already.
> 
> Took a few pics of unusual or outstanding flowers.
> 
> ...


I agree , this flower is really intense
I came yesterday , around 2:00 pm but the merchandise look kind of sparse . I made a remark to the ecuagenera vendor (he still has many nice & fascinating stuff) that other vendors' stuff look thin.
He said it was very crowded Thursday & Friday, sale were tremendous and brisk , so by Saturday, most of the plants were already raid by a horde of orchidholics and non-orchidholics.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2016)

The crowds were quite heavy considering the frigid temps!!
As usual I ran into EOrchids, actually buying orchids! He is good for me, keeping my purchases low. 

































My haul, a Sarcoglottis replacement for the one the snails attacked last year, a Restrepia, 2 thaianum (one with iffy roots Matt! ), a jewel orchid, and some supplies.


----------



## Hien (Feb 14, 2016)

thaianum..I did not see thaianum there..did I miss a vendor? or is it early on Saturday , before they are gone ?
whose exhibit having the sign" some plants in display are for sale , please ask" ? how did I miss a sign like that . Did you ask for any plants?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2016)

It was not Ecuagenera, I asked about the 4 growth Hanne Popow; and I didn't follow-up. Ten Shin had thaianum, but, as I said, iffy roots.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 15, 2016)

NYEric said:


> The crowds were quite heavy considering the frigid temps!!
> As usual I ran into EOrchids, actually buying orchids! He is good for me, keeping my purchases low.



Thanks for the compliment, NYEric! The show had a nice turn out considering the frigid temps. I bought a large NoID purple Phal and a mini cattleya (for an orchid friend) from Mike aka Main Street Orchids.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2016)

Forgot to mention flower number 5 of the pics I took was an sedirea japonica hybrid, something I'd never heard of before! X vandopsis parishii

Thanks for pics


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah, Eric and I actually commented on that plant also, unusual combo!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2016)

I just saw I think the same cross in the nhos pics here


Elmer Nj


----------

